# price check on 12/2 romex



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

captkirk said:


> What price have some of you guys recently paid on a roll of 12/2 romex..? say in the last week.
> I just looked at my bill from cooper electrical supply and they charged me 80 bucks for a 250' roll.................Last I remember a roll of 12/2 is 65 at Home depot.....This is why I freakin hate supply houses sometimes. The'll give you normal prices on most stuff and almost always try to sneak one in......


I got 12-2 Romex from Lowes for $65 on Tuesday. They also have the lowest price for 12-2 MC. My supply house gets 12-2 MC for [email protected]', while Lowes gets $79.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

12/2 ---about $68.00........my supply house breaks prices online down by the foot....so....

.27/ft is what it is showing right now


And now at HD online won't show 250' or 1000' prices.....only 25', 50', and 100'.....their online thing suxors anymore.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

1/04/10
12/2NM
$278.48/m
$69.62/250'

12/15/09
12/2MC
$400/m
$100/250'


----------



## HIVOLT (Nov 17, 2009)

Uo here in MA Lowes & HD $65 per coil. My supply house charges $60


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im only asking because I bought a ton of it about six months ago when it was lower. The other day I got a roll of it and my eyes popped out of my head when I saw the price....sure its only 15 bucks but stilll.........wtf....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

while im at it im just curious now....what would some of you guys pay for a 200 amp three phase SDQO main lug panel...? I was quoted 250 for the panel and 35 for the cover...?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> while im at it im just curious now....what would some of you guys pay for a 200 amp three phase SDQO main lug panel...? I was quoted 250 for the panel and 35 for the cover...?


Why not use a Murry.. $165.00 at HD with (10) breakers


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Why not use a Murry.. $165.00 at HD with (10) breakers


3 phase Murry? Do they make 'em?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Why not use a Murry.. $165.00 at HD with (10) breakers


Because HD doesn't sell a 3 PHASE panel, in Murray or SQ D.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> Because HD doesn't sell a 3 PHASE panel, in Murray or SQ D.


I didn't see the 3 phase


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Im just curious if Cooper is giving me the Big bannana.....I got a new account with them and i think the one counter guy has me pegged for a chump. Im gonna go in there on Monday like Billy Martin goes after an umpire and set the young man straight.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

What would some of you guys do if you saw that price on the wire? Am i over reacting..? He did give me a normal price on the 3" halo cans...20 per .....


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

captkirk said:


> What would some of you guys do if you saw that price on the wire? Am i over reacting..? He did give me a normal price on the 3" halo cans...20 per .....


It never hurts to ask to see if they can do better. 

But, they may have just got a new shippment and that may reflect the cost. You may have just got a tip on the future cost about to happen.....


----------



## Electric Bill (Nov 13, 2009)

picked up a 250ft coil 12-2 this morning at lowes, it was $62.00

Bill


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D. gets 12-2 1000' spools off the clearance rack for $4.17. :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

captkirk said:


> What would some of you guys do if you saw that price on the wire? Am i over reacting..? He did give me a normal price on the 3" halo cans...20 per .....


You have every right to shop around, and to speak up if you feel the price is unfair. I have a good guy at my supply house, but every once in a while i get a price that is rediculous and question him on it... he either can drop it to a good price or I get it elsewhere.

~Matt


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter D. gets 12-2 1000' spools off the clearance rack for $4.17. :laughing:


Hell...I'll offer him $10.00 a spool....he will clean up nicely.:thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Why not use a Murry.. $165.00 at HD with (10) breakers


 I normally use Siemens for my panels but this one is for a Church so I want to give JC the best for his house.........( that and they use many of the breakers as switches for the lights in the church and they dont have to pay sales tax on material ......plus the rest of the panels in the place are QO ....the one im removing is a FP.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

my list price with them is $75/250 for 12/2 rx...if I were to order some, i'd beat them down to $70, unless it was for service...

but we've ordered approx 2000' of 12/2 romex in the past year...so, i don't beat them up too much for that...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You have every right to shop around, and to speak up if you feel the price is unfair. I have a good guy at my supply house, but every once in a while i get a price that is rediculous and question him on it... he either can drop it to a good price or I get it elsewhere.
> 
> ~Matt


I guess so .......I hate haggeling with these knuckle heads, we should get treated better considering this is our livelyhoods. I shouldnt feel like im haggling over rugs at a Turkish Bazzar......50 dolar I give a you 50 dola for the wire ...no I need 60 dolla ....60 dolla going once ......" 

Just give me a fair price dude I look at all my tickets so dont get cute......


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

captkirk said:


> while im at it im just curious now....what would some of you guys pay for a 200 amp three phase SDQO main lug panel...? I was quoted 250 for the panel and 35 for the cover...?


that's not bad for QO...list is coming up at $280 for them....

heck, CH Eaton will cost you about the same...


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

oldman said:


> that's not bad for QO...list is coming up at $280 for them....
> 
> heck, CH Eaton will cost you about the same...


 Oh .....so maybe they did get new shipment of wire....I also got 500 feet of #4 thhn for about 400 bucks....I understand these guys need to make a buck or two but 15 bucks on a 65 $normaly priced item is a little greedy.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shado said:


> Hell...I'll offer him $10.00 a spool....he will clean up nicely.:thumbup:


 
Naaaa. He'll just spend it on 138¼ amp breakers, 1¾" EMT benders and Carlon boxes.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Im just curious if Cooper is giving me the Big bannana.....I got a new account with them and i think the one counter guy has me pegged for a chump. Im gonna go in there on Monday like Billy Martin goes after an umpire and set the young man straight.


I have been dealing with Cooper for years. Even their counter guys tell me,don't buy your romex from us,go to HD. The big wigs adjust their wire prices almost daily. The counter guys can adjust prices but are not allowed to on the wire.

I buy almost all my stuff from either Waurshauer or Cooper but I buy all my rx from HD

HD sells their RX below their cost,it is called a loss leader,the theory is that if you go there to buy wire you will buy other stuff while your there


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

when copper prices dropped a couple of months ago, Lowe's sent us a fax with "Special" pricing for #12 thhn...buy a pallet load at only $5/500' more than I could buy a single spool at any supply house....

point being, they buy a lot more wire at HD/Lowe's than any supply house...

my advise to you - if you really want to do more commercial type work, go talk to the branch manager...and build a relationship with them...start out with an inside guy (or find a counter guy you click with)...

but saving $15 at HD, will cost you thousands down the road if you go into commercial...


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

robnj772 said:


> I have been dealing with Cooper for years. Even their counter guys tell me,don't buy your romex from us,go to HD. The big wigs adjust their wire prices almost daily. The counter guys can adjust prices but are not allowed to on the wire.
> 
> I buy almost all my stuff from either Waurshauer or Cooper but I buy all my rx from HD
> 
> HD sells their RX below their cost,it is called a loss leader,the theory is that if you go there to buy wire you will buy other stuff while your there


there is truth here...but it's easier for me to have all my material delivered together...


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

You got me curious. My price for 12/2 rx from Cooper according to their site is $81.65 for 250 right now so that is the right price,their price that is.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

just curious; whats the price difference between 250' box and 1000' spool ?:blink: ( ?/ft )


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

for me? nothing...same per foot price...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> just curious; whats the price difference between 250' box and 1000' spool ?:blink: ( ?/ft )


Probably not much when you pay for it, but there's differences in installing it.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

paul d. said:


> just curious; whats the price difference between 250' box and 1000' spool ?:blink: ( ?/ft )


None.

If I am roping houses I buy spools but for most small jobs I am not going to lug a 1000 ft spool to snake a 25 ft homerun in an existing house.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Probably not much when you pay for it, but there's differences in installing it.


 exactly. we use lots of romex for temp lighting. lots easier pulling off spool. really blows pulling box romex thru bar joist.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some guys STILL pull the wire out of the middle of the roll and wire a house that way :no:

It kind of matched the blue Carlon boxes some here use


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> This is why I freakin hate supply houses sometimes. The'll give you normal prices on most stuff and almost always try to sneak one in......


It's been that way since I have been around (mid 70's).

One of the things I like about HD style shopping is that the price is right there for you to see and decide if you want it or not.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Some guys STILL pull the wire out of the middle of the roll and wire a house that way :no:
> 
> It kind of matched the blue Carlon boxes some here use


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks guys.....that acually helped. I dont like feeling like I got ripped off by a counter guy. At least I know it wasnt him.....And I thought it was strange that all the other stuff was priced normal...Next time romex goes down in price like that Im buying a pallet....12 and 14.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I use 250' spools on the Carlon dispenser. 1000' spools come with a $10 spool charge. Around here, 12-2 went from $220 to $300 per thousand last week at the big box stores. Supply house has been between $300-$380 since Thanksgiving.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Makes a whole new meaning to wholesale! About 10 yrs ago I was in a jam, needing a Square D hub. You know the oval one only they make.
My dad went down to a local supply house(not my usual one) picked up 2 for me. I about croaked when he came back with the bill $22 each.

I took one back went to my supply house they charged me $19 each. Told them no way, I could go to the big box store and pick up for $6 bucks each. Turns out the mfg was burning the supply house they were paying $17 each.

The mfg had 2 divisions on for the big box stores one for the supply houses. Left hand not knowing what the right was doing.

Also the big box stores have more buying power than local supply houses.
Train car loads at the time.

Big Box stores are big business stomping out little local supply houses.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Some guys STILL pull the wire out of the middle of the roll and wire a house that way :no:
> 
> It kind of matched the blue Carlon boxes some here use


I do that for short runs :whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

codeone said:


> Makes a whole new meaning to wholesale! About 10 yrs ago I was in a jam, needing a Square D hub. You know the oval one only they make.
> My dad went down to a local supply house(not my usual one) picked up 2 for me. I about croaked when he came back with the bill $22 each.
> 
> I took one back went to my supply house they charged me $19 each. Told them no way, I could go to the big box store and pick up for $6 bucks each. Turns out the mfg was burning the supply house they were paying $17 each.
> ...


 on that note....I was in a pinch once and went to HD for a couple of non limiting tandem breakers. I paid 19 bucks a piece and later on in the week I found out that they were 10 bucks at my supply house.... Not that were talking big money here but ....what gives ....?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper prices went up over 10% from December 10 to January 10. 

I needed 10,000 feet of 12 stranded. Called my sales guy on the way to HD. Quoted me $99/m. Checked HD, hoping for old inventory pricing, and they were charging 100/m.

12/2 mc at supply house - $83 a roll. HD - $79 a roll. 

I didn't look at the romex prices.

Ordered all the wire from supply house and had it delivered.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I would think you guys that are contractors would buy the 1000' roll? In both 12/2 and 14/2?
I got a question for the ropers. Do you pull the NM out of the center of the box, or do you unroll it? I am used to individual conductors and have always wondered how a big NM job went. Does it make sense to roll it onto a spare spool, so you can pull it out as needed. I know NM kinks and gets unruly. How do you guys make pulling the NM smoother?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

When I do rope, Romex gets pulled off of an MC spinner. 1000' reels are too cumbersome and harder to lock up and they are the same price as (4) 250' rolls.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> When I do rope, Romex gets pulled off of an MC spinner. 1000' reels are too cumbersome and harder to lock up and they are the same price as (4) 250' rolls.


It's the same price, but you have more waste. You can do more longer pulls with a spool than you can a roll. Plus you don't have to change it as often.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohh, and if I use romex in a roll, it ALWAYS gets rolled out. Don't roll it and it kinks and looks like ass.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

gilbequick said:


> It's the same price, but you have more waste. You can do more longer pulls with a spool than you can a roll. Plus you don't have to change it as often.


Not necessarily. I pull HR's 1st. If I'm left with a 40' piece of 14/2, that's a lot of wire for cans. The most waste I have is at the panel and at devices, not left over from rolls. I factor in 10% waste in my costs, so it's covered.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

captkirk said:


> What price have some of you guys recently paid on a roll of 12/2 romex..? say in the last week.
> I just looked at my bill from cooper electrical supply and they charged me 80 bucks for a 250' roll.................Last I remember a roll of 12/2 is 65 at Home depot.....This is why I freakin hate supply houses sometimes. The'll give you normal prices on most stuff and almost always try to sneak one in......


My experience has been exactly the opposite. HD and Lowes have terrific prices on the things that people watch, romex, 1/gangs, etc. Many other items cost 2-3 times the price we pay at supply house.

I told the store manager at our local Lowes, he said bring in quotes and they'd beat them 10%. Some of the Deora devices and covers were the same or less, most were double and triple. The lady in charge of that aisle that day said, "this can't be right, we're not that much higher." I made her call the supply house. She was wrong.


----------



## erc2995 (Oct 25, 2009)

about 65 at HD and lowes the supply house is more has gone up alot in past couple months


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

readydave8 said:


> My experience has been exactly the opposite. HD and Lowes have terrific prices on the things that people watch, romex, 1/gangs, etc. Many other items cost 2-3 times the price we pay at supply house.


You hit it spot on, Dave. They are called Loss Leaders. The whole idea is to offer a few items at or below cost in order to get you in the door and spend money on other things that make them money. This principal is not limited to HD/lowes. Grocery stores, dept. stores, etc. all use it. The Black Fri sales are another example.

wiki has a pretty good article if you are interested


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

home depot gets you on the little stuff like connectors, straps and such...


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

Good for you for Doing the right thing for the Church
3 phase 200amp i just picked up a 20/40 with main breaker 
for $350 , i always figure bout 2wice the price for 3 phase
panels. btw do the church a favor and locate some switches 
so they dont use the breakers


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

2towbot said:


> Good for you for Doing the right thing for the Church
> 3 phase 200amp i just picked up a 20/40 with main breaker
> for $350 , i always figure bout 2wice the price for 3 phase
> panels. btw do the church a favor and locate some switches
> so they dont use the breakers


 I mentioned it to the superintendant but he told me not to bother. There is literally about 12 -15 breakers used as switches....Its a Presbeyterian church that is going to merge with another bigger one in town. They are going to keep the building for its other uses....nursery, confrence hall and such... They wont be holding to many masses there anymore..


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

emjay said:


> You hit it spot on, Dave. They are called Loss Leaders. The whole idea is to offer a few items at or below cost in order to get you in the door and spend money on other things that make them money. This principal is not limited to HD/lowes. Grocery stores, dept. stores, etc. all use it. The Black Fri sales are another example.
> 
> wiki has a pretty good article if you are interested


Look kids! Big Ben, Parliament!!!!

I see this thread going into Groundhog day mode real quick...:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> 3 phase Murry? Do they make 'em?


Indeed they do, with copper bus no less. Basically all the Murray stuff is simply Siemens rebadged. The only difference with the basic residential stuff is that Murray does not have a copper bus and does not have the "Speedy wire" feature of the Siemens panels, but everything else identical. The breakers are completely identical except for the label on them.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter D. gets 12-2 1000' spools off the clearance rack for $4.17. :laughing:



I just buy all the leftover cuts from the wire cutting machine. :jester:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I just buy all the leftover cuts from the wire cutting machine. :jester:



Dude .... you ..... 12/2?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The trick to buying at HD is to buy everything in the bulk packaging. When it's bulk packed the pricing is pretty fair. Although I've never looked into it, they advertise quantity discounts for orders over $2500 as well. Since I'm just a small time hack I would never have a reason to purchase that much material in one shot anyway.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

The company I work for right now gets rolls of 12-2 Romex for $68.90. They tend to buy by the pallet though so I'm sure it’s a even less when broken down.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> Dude .... you ..... 12/2?


 Why doesnt he just parralel two 14/2's.....Its cheaper per roll....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Dude .... you ..... 12/2?



I only use 12/2 for 50 amp circuits. I even hate to waste it for that.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lowe's: 12-2 $260.00 for 1000' reel; $65.23 for 250 foot coil
14-2 $171.00 for 1000' reel; $42.76 for 250 foot coil

For kicks, I called the HD:

12-2 $260.00 for 1000' reel; $65.23 for 250 foot coil
14-2 $171.00 for 1000' reel; $42.76 for 250 foot coil

Same exact price :blink:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

You don't even get a discount for buying the 1000' spool.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You don't even get a discount for buying the 1000' spool.


Sometimes they run specials on a pallet of wire, but THAT would last for years the way work is going :no:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You don't even get a discount for buying the 1000' spool.


 You do save time though on bigger rough wires. Set it up somewhere and off you go......It makes it worth it. Not very practical for smaller jobs.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

captkirk said:


> You do save time though on bigger rough wires. Set it up somewhere and off you go......It makes it worth it. Not very practical for smaller jobs.


I've done that once. I actually prefer the old way. I did just buy one of those spooling tools from lowes and it seems to work well.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I've done that once. I actually prefer the old way. I did just buy one of those spooling tools from lowes and it seems to work well.


 If Im doing a big rough wire I'll set up two spools of 14/2, 1 spool 14/3, 2 spools 12/2 and go, go go...


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Around here you actually pay about 5 or 6 bucks more for a thousand ft spoll than a thousand in packages. Some sort of spool charge.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

When I rough in a house using 1000' spools, I don't even bother taking them into the house. Usually, the garage is as far as they go. Once set up on a stand, I can pull the end anywhere in the house.

If I can pull the van up next to the house, I set the stands up _in the van_. So I don't even off-load them at that point. And everyone cries about how heavy they are..... they're still thinking like they need to drag the spool from room to room like a 250's coil.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> When I rough in a house using 1000' spools, I don't even bother taking them into the house. Usually, the garage is as far as they go. Once set up on a stand, I can pull the end anywhere in the house.
> 
> If I can pull the van up next to the house, I set the stands up _in the van_. So I don't even off-load them at that point. And everyone cries about how heavy they are..... they're still thinking like they need to drag the spool from room to room like a 250's coil.


 Interesting.......I have a tall sprinter...I wonder if I can come up with a nice removable rack type system for the back that...the time and pain saved not lugging them around oooooooo me likee....I usually will set them up in a central location in the house but I guess it would work from the van........nice one....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Interesting.......I have a tall sprinter...I wonder if I can come up with a nice removable rack type system for the back that...the time and pain saved not lugging them around oooooooo me likee....I usually will set them up in a central location in the house but I guess it would work from the van........nice one....


Just crack open a window, in the front door, or through the garage. 1000-footers come off the reels smooth as silk. No kinks and loops so I can pull it clear through the whole house with no problems. Around a couple corners, up or down the stairs... piece of cake.

But don't try it if it's muddy out and the NM is going to drag though the mud.... then it gets nasty.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

480, on a fresh reel how do you keep it from unwinding around the A-frames. That's why I put them in the garage, so I can get them going again.Somehow I always manage to do that even when trying to keep tension on the wire. Isn't setting them up in the van a little tight quarters?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Have you guys ever tried one of these "Studreels"? :



















They are great in residential rough ins. I agree that 1000' spools are the way to go but when you have to work with 250' rolls you can put 3 or 4 of these out and really tear into the job. The Studreel brand is better than the Greenlee and GB since you can fold them up when not in use.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jw0445 said:


> 480, on a fresh reel how do you keep it from unwinding around the A-frames. That's why I put them in the garage, so I can get them going again.Somehow I always manage to do that even when trying to keep tension on the wire. Isn't setting them up in the van a little tight quarters?


 
Instead of just stop pulling on the NM, I slow it down gradually. This takes up the slack of a spinning reel. It doesn't take long to get the hang of it, and pretty soon it becomes habit.

I guess I should have stated I don't set them up _in_ the van...... I set the up _at_ the van..... right outside the doors on the ground.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

wonder if one of them 3-wheel wire dollys would work on resi ? holds 6 rolls. probably take a while to recoup your investment. of course you can use on comm too. :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

paul d. said:


> wonder if one of them 3-wheel wire dollys would work on resi ? holds 6 rolls. probably take a while to recoup your investment. of course you can use on comm too. :blink:


 
One of these beasts?










Possibly. But they're really designed for flat level floors if you want to start moving one around. Plus, they'd take up a heckuva lotta room in a van.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

thats it. take a BIG house with 2/3 guys pulling to make it worth hauling . maybe when ( if ) boom times come back...... might be worth it.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> Have you guys ever tried one of these "Studreels"? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use something similar. It also has a regular stand for it too. Its great.


----------



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Have you guys ever tried one of these "Studreels"? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep...those are great! I only have a few at this time...if things get better, will be worth the extra investment for a few more.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

12/2 NM 70.58 per 250'
14/2 NM 47.58 per 250'

12/2 MC 93.75 per 250'

Rexel in Tampa, Florida

When you add up prices on all the stuff you use, the supply house always saves me lots of time and money over HD/Lowes Ever try getting 2000' of 250 or 500 MCM @ HD ???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Innovative said:


> .......... Ever try getting 2000' of 250 or 500 MCM @ HD ???


Not really. Because they don't stock it here.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Ever try getting 2000' of 250 or 500 MCM @ HD ???


That's why it's called "Home" Depot and not "Commecial" Depot.  

Though, I would be willing to bet they could probably factory order it direct for you if you inquired.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

Innovative said:


> 12/2 NM 70.58 per 250'
> 14/2 NM 47.58 per 250'
> 
> 12/2 MC 93.75 per 250'
> ...


Can't say the thought ever crossed my mind. Guess I just instictively knew not to do that. Christ, I think I'm one of them psychics. 

Have you ever tried to order a t-bone at McDonald's? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

oldman said:


> Can't say the thought ever crossed my mind. Guess I just instictively knew not to do that. Christ, I think I'm one of them psychics.
> 
> Have you ever tried to order a t-bone at McDonald's? Yeah, me neither.


You mean, you don't think to buy toilets and faucets at your electrical supply counter? :001_huh:


----------



## LBT CONSTRUCTION (Jan 9, 2010)

home depot 12/2 $260 14/2 $171 Price at CED one of my supply houses 12/2 $380 14/2 $260 for 1000ft spool I told them they were nuts and I was going to home depot they told me to do what i had to. I think they were trying to F me with out so much as a kiss after.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

When I worked for a supplier, we always told our regular customers not to even bother buying 14/2 and 12/2 NM cable from us. Some still did, but the heavy buyers who were doing a lot of new homes (this was back in 2003 during the housing boom) always bought their NM cable at HD.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought wire was a commodity like gas, and bacon..? I cant beleive the supply house charge me 15 dollars over HD. I kind of feel bad for them now....HD has become a monster like Wallmart....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I got 250' of 12/2 today for $81.00... from supply house


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> You don't even get a discount for buying the 1000' spool.


Umm look again. $65.23 x 4 = $260.96. I saved ninety-six cents per thousand by purchasing the wire on a reel! :laughing:

I also saved a whopping 4 cents per thousand on the #14 reels.

Total savings for buying 4 reels? 2 buxx. :whistling2:

I bought 2000 feet of #12, and another 2000 feet of #14 last night. Threw in a couple rolls of 14-3, and I spent over thousand bucks at Lowe's. Combine that with no sales tax, and 10 times bonus points on my Crapital_One_ card, it was a successful night shopping.

Total savings vs local suppliers? Almost $200 :thumbup:


----------



## RJS3rd (Sep 17, 2009)

captkirk said:


> What price have some of you guys recently paid on a roll of 12/2 romex..? say in the last week.
> I just looked at my bill from cooper electrical supply and they charged me 80 bucks for a 250' roll.................Last I remember a roll of 12/2 is 65 at Home depot.....This is why I freakin hate supply houses sometimes. The'll give you normal prices on most stuff and almost always try to sneak one in......


Agreed, but it can be between different supply houses as well.

Last Oct I bought a coil of 12/2 Romex from Fox Electric in Philly for $65. 

Drove 10 miles out of the city on the way to the job and decided to get another coil from Denny's Electric. $85 (!)

When I complained about the huge difference and showed them receipt the counter guy called his manager over. He said they would look into it, made a copy of my Fox reciept but said the prices were out of the individual store's hands.


----------



## BigJohn20 (Mar 23, 2009)

$65.23 at HD out here on Long Island for 12/2 250'.


----------

